# The iPhone is Coming to Canada this Summer…



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*The iPhone is Coming to Canada this Summer…[Rumor]*

iPhone in Canada: Tips, Tricks, and News for Canadian iPhone Users
 :clap: 

I sure hope so, but with that I hope a better data plan is in the works with it.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

_Right._ 

And I just found proof that Apple is about to release a WinXP compatible iPhone very soon, perhaps by the end of the day today, because I can see a French Canadian keyboard setting in the Regional and Language Options control panel on my Dell From Hell here at work!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

They just put the general language package in it. I am not holding breath.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope is always my strategy.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Lost hope isn't much hope...I am sure if someone took their iPhone out and looked at all the languages there will be many; many that will likely never see an iPhone...is Afrikaans in there? Chechnyan? Alien?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Lost hope isn't much hope...I am sure if someone took their iPhone out and looked at all the languages there will be many; many that will likely never see an iPhone...is Afrikaans in there? Chechnyan? Alien?


LOL


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

:yawn: Adjust your calendar - April Fool's Day is a couple of weeks away - not today! :yawn:


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I wouldn't put too much stock in this one.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess the question I would ask are you able to change the language on the iPhone now? If so what languages does the iPhone currently have with the latest update 1.1.4?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

rgray said:


> :yawn: Adjust your calendar - April Fool's Day is a couple of weeks away - not today! :yawn:


Any you can very well count on some blog/website trying an April Fools Day joke then, about the iPhone coming to Canada.Lame-o:yawn:


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Hurray!
It is about time, I have been waiting for this day, the long wait is ........ 

Hey, wait a minute...... 

I've seen this posted before, haven't I...?:baby:


----------



## Sparhawk (Aug 19, 2006)

As long as the dumb asses at Rogers don't get their freaking act together and give in, into Apple's demand to have a unlimited data plan for the iPhone, it will not happen. It could have happened yesterday if Rogers would cooperate, but they don't. My money will go to any company that will have that data plan and good coverage. Unfortunately, Rogers seems to be the only one a descent coverage so far...

So no, the french (canadian) thing is not convincing at all. Who ever claimed that on that website is trying to draw some traffic to his site.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

As long as you hacked iPhone users keep buying that 1GB for $65/month plan.. The iPhone will not make it to Rogers.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> As long as you hacked iPhone users keep buying that 1GB for $65/month plan.. The iPhone will not make it to Rogers.


Could not have said it better myself.:clap:


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Well i use the 20 dollar communicative pack with my iphone and i have not been charged a cent for my data for the past two months and have used over 40mb of data. No issues. I guess if i keep it within normal limits they will not notice.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

Rogers has ZERO reason to take on the iPhone, given Apple's stipulations. The amount they would make from iPhone sales wouldn't offset how much they'd lose from having to lower their data plan rates.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Would it have killed anyone to put RUMOUR at the beginning of the thread title?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

It looks like it is just international language support. But everytime we see some kind of hint, we all get excited. I want it to come to canada even though I have one already. Not sure if I would buy a new one right away, probably would if it is 3G.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Would it have killed anyone to put RUMOUR at the beginning of the thread title?


I do not think you can categorize this as a rumor as there is evidence from the video that something has changed.

And seeing how there are only (I think) 4 or 5 languages on the iPhone now, then this leads to proper discussions about it coming to Canada because of the French (canada) language support. And if you look at the video there seem to be only languages for countries that have or may get the iPhone.

All the discussions in the forums about who is at fault and reasons why it is not here now, those are rumors.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I would say that you couldn't even categorize this as a rumor. A rumor would have had to come from a leak somewhere, from someone with information. This guy is trying to create a rumor based upon language support...not a very good rumor at that. I would call it reverse paranoia...

I want to start my own rumor now. Third party vendors are now selling iPhone accessories in Canada; the iPhone IS coming...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Would it have killed anyone to insert the word INFERENCE at the beginning of this thread title??


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Yes, as a matter of fact I think it would have.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I have a Canadian iPhone in my pants.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> I have a Canadian iPhone in my pants.


... or are you just happy to see us?!?!


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

ANOTHER stupid iPhone coming to Canada rumour thread? Give me a break!

The iPhone will come when it comes.

In the meantime, it would be nice if users stopped starting a thread for every stupid rumour that's out there.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> I have a Canadian iPhone in my pants.


On vibrate?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Phat Bastard said:


> ANOTHER stupid iPhone coming to Canada rumour thread? Give me a break!
> 
> The iPhone will come when it comes.
> 
> In the meantime, it would be nice if users stopped starting a thread for every stupid rumour that's out there.



You did not have to click on and read it. You have the option to read the thread or not. I found the information and thought people here would be interested in it. Forums, the sharing of information, what a concept.
:clap:


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree, forums are for the sharing of information but unfortunately you aren't doing that.

Sorry to sound rude, but it's a generally accepted principle in online forums that you not create a new thread if a thread exists that you could simply add to. When you create a new thread, you're implying you're starting a new subject or that you have new information. This thread doesn't do either, since we already have a bunch of threads about this, and the site you posted isn't offering any new information, just *speculation*.

You are right, I didn't have to click on it--but I was fooled by your inaccurate thread title.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

What????????


Phat Bastard said:


> When you create a new thread, you're implying you're starting a new subject or that you have new information..


So this website was not supplying new information? You were aware of it? 

So based on your method of madness would have one thread for iPhone with the subject like "iPhone in Canada" with a guess here of over 1500 posts?? That's what I want to do is go and read through every post in that thread. Waste of time that I don't have. People can look at the first post in the thread and take the NEW information in.

This post was based on some other website that was supplying NEW information, unless you already were aware of it, then you didn't need to read further past the first post. And by the way the subject of the thread was the title of the authors blog entry that why I put it there.


----------



## staples57 (Nov 19, 2007)

:lmao: 
LMAO...


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

Partially because of this thread, I went and actually watched the video that site was referencing, and analyzed it. Surprise surprise, when you do a head to head look at the region format menu they show in there, it is just the standard list from the international preference panel. It could be a fake, but more likely, because it is just the standard list from international preference panel, I think Apple is just building up the back end. However, if they announce the iPhone in Zimbabwe in the next few months, I might change my opinion...


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

This gazillionth thread just makes me think that there should be an iPhone section on its own (maybe with an iPhone troubleshooting section). Not everyone wants to come to a site where every other topic is "How do I unlock my iPhone" and "Buying an iPhone in <insert US city here> then what do I do with it"

Maybe have a separate iPhone section so people who can't figure out HOW to use the search function to find an answer given 5 million times can go for one stop access.

My 2 cents


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Garry said:


> This gazillionth thread just makes me think that there should be aan iPhone section on its own (maybe with an iPhone troubleshooting section). Not everyone wants to come to a site where every other topic is "How do I unlock my iPhone" and "Buying an iPhone in <insert US city here> then what do I do with it"
> 
> Maybe have a separate iPhone section so people who can't figure out HOW to use the search function to find an answer given 5 million times can go for one stop access.
> 
> My 2 cents


agreed.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

> This gazillionth thread just makes me think that there should be an iPhone section on its own (maybe with an iPhone troubleshooting section). Not everyone wants to come to a site where every other topic is "How do I unlock my iPhone" and "Buying an iPhone in <insert US city here> then what do I do with it"
> 
> Maybe have a separate iPhone section so people who can't figure out HOW to use the search function to find an answer given 5 million times can go for one stop access.
> 
> My 2 cents


In the Ehmac info centre there were several posts started to convince ehMax into starting an iPhone dedicated section... PLEASE bump that thread and spread the word if you truly want to see this happen. Personally I don't think I can take any more "iPhone coming to Canada" speculation or rumor thread.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I _enjoy_ iPhone rumour and speculation ... if it's LABELLED as rumour and speculation.

If Joker doesn't understand the meaning (and more importantly the difference) of "information" versus "speculation," he is either in need of a dictionary or the head of Fox News. BA DOOM CHING! Thank you, I'll be here all week!

Could have saved himself a lot of grief by just adding the word "Claim:" to the beginning, or a simple question mark at the end, of his thread title.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep, something like that would be better than nothing.

But I've got some better advice for people who are just after the attention: Never cry wolf. You aren't making any friends here.


----------

